
Love Generating SVG With JavaScript? Move It To The Server - skiskilo
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/05/26/love-generating-svg-javascript-move-to-server/
======
justinph
SVG is just xml. You can use any xml generation library to make them, which
many languages have. Or not use any at all and just echo/print the xml out. It
seems like extreme overkill to fire up phantom js to generate some xml.

The things that libraries like d3, react, etc provide are transitions /
tweening / animation, usually bound to datasets. Generating SVG on the server
is a neat, but it does nothing to solve the animation and data binding issue.

------
fiatjaf
Where are the React.js utils for creating SVG charts?

~~~
andreypopp
There's ReactART ([https://github.com/facebook/react-
art](https://github.com/facebook/react-art)), React bindings to ART drawing
library. It can render to SVG, VML or Canvas. Not sure thought how it can be
used on server but I suppose it can be done.

